
DeepLearningKit: Open source framework for Apple platforms using Swift - markwhiting
http://deeplearningkit.org
======
swaroop
Possibly dumb question, how is this different/related to the Apple-provided
BNNS library ("Basic neural networks subroutines")?
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016-715/?time=1...](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016-715/?time=139)

~~~
ttflee
It seems that it is based on Metal instead of Accelerate framework.

------
mankash666
This is great work. What's the challenge in making this cross platform, I.e.
adding Android support via Vulcan

------
benkarst
Another possilby dumb question: What kind of app would use this?

~~~
deepnotderp
Tons, like the prisma app.

